# Anyone doing the NY to Montauk Ride in May?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Home Page


I just signed up. Never rode 150 miles in one day before but the route looks flat.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Funny thing is, most days you can make it there faster than the traffic on the LIE 

I know LI is flat, but wow when you look at that elevation profile, its crazy flat.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

robnj said:


> Funny thing is, most days you can make it there faster than the traffic on the LIE
> 
> I know LI is flat, but wow when you look at that elevation profile, its crazy flat.


it was a huge culture shock going from riding in Queens and Long Island to riding in Rockland and the Catskills. The North shore of Long Island is not as flat as the Hampton/Montauk route.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I've done a couple of Glen's rides before and they are very well organized. Wouldn't do this one because I don't like the idea of having to take a bus back to the starting point.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

Social Climber said:


> Wouldn't do this one because I don't like the idea of having to take a bus back to the starting point.


I feel the same way


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I cannot recall the details, but something about Glenn had trouble with Southampton town and permits last year. 

I believe all the local rides that started in the east got cancelled the day before to due issues with the town.

Thus I'd be concerned that he doesn't get appropriate permits and is then less then forthcoming about communicating those troubles with the riders in a timely fashion.

Just a thought.

And FWIW, this is seemingly an on-going and developing problem with some of the eastern towns, Southampton and Southold being 2 currently, of denying permits to for-profit rides. Seems the not-for profit, Wounded Warriors, Tour of the Hamptons, Bike to Boat, etc... haven't run into as many issues - though BtB has on occasion with Shelter Island. 

Seems the locals have been getting fed up with the "hoards" of cyclists on some weekends on local roads and have been expressing their displeasure with the local politico's.

So heads up to maybe expect changes.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Social Climber said:


> I've done a couple of Glen's rides before and they are very well organized. Wouldn't do this one because I don't like the idea of having to take a bus back to the starting point.


In Long Island traffic.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Lallement said:


> I feel the same way


This is why we have women! Do it with a buddy and there are two capable pickup drivers.

Tangentially: I took the NJ transit train Bergen line to upstate new york. This was my first time on it. I was SHOCKED at how quickly I could get to the Tuxedo, NY area and even further up. $10, bikes welcomed, quiet car at the end, lots of things to see out the window. I did think aboutw what it would be like sitting there on the way back, covered in perspiration and "ball smell" as my woman calls it.


----------



## ghopke (Dec 3, 2006)

Did it last year - Last few miles were hilly


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

9W9W said:


> Tangentially: I took the NJ transit train Bergen line to upstate new york. This was my first time on it. I was SHOCKED at how quickly I could get to the Tuxedo, NY area and even further up.




I remember when I was in college in Manhattan, falling all over the place laughing when a friend from Queens said they were going to "upstate" NY (Yonkers).

My family is from the area around Troy. "Upstate" NY means north of Albany, at the least, around there. Tuxedo is about 10 mi. from the NJ border. 

--------------


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

ghopke said:


> Did it last year - Last few miles were hilly


Yep. Depending on the route they take, there are hills starting just before you hit Montauk proper (could be a big climb and descent, or rollers) and a steep short hill just past town as you are approaching "The End" lighthouse that I can totally see sucking the life out of you after 140+ miles, then a gradual climb up to the lighthouse.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Did the ride. If you live in NY I recommend riding to Montauk at least once, its a great way to experience Long Island. As far as Glen's outfit, my experience with them was good, until the ride was over, but last impressions stick with you. The bike handling was atrocious. They apparently left bikes out in the rain unprotected from the elements while waiting to be picked up the next day. When I arrived the next day I noticed bikes with wet seats that hadn't yet dried. As far as my bike, rust had already started to develop on the chain, which was also inexplicably off the rear cassette. Additionally I lost one cap protecting the bar tape, and somehow the nozzle at the end of one my tubes was damaged, so it was no longer possible to inflate the tire. The guys at the event were very nice and helpful but if you have a nice bike steer clear of this event or if you do it, arrange for your own bike transport. They do a good job during the event , but the post ride experience was awful. I'm out over $100 in additional repairs that should not have been necessary. It could have been worse.


----------

